# Align Is Working!



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

I started taking Align July 25th, so have been on it 2 1/2 weeks now. The first week was bad. Had lotza bloating and gas, which, when passed, turned into green clouds! Really stinky stuff! Also had some very weird experiences with urgency. All of a sudden, the need to go would hit and by the time I ran to the bathroom, that sensation was gone. I've never had this experience before. Stools went from D to mushy. The second week, the above experiences were less, but still had too frequent stools and too soft. I am into my third week and the gas and urgency are very infrequent, and stools are more formed, but still have 2-3 daily. To be fair, I must mention that I have also increased my Citrucel amount, and started using Caltrate 600, as some have suggested here. Plus my doctor started me on Pamelor a month ago. However, I really feel the Align and the Citrucel are the most helpful. The Caltrate doesn't seem to have made any difference, and the Pamelor very little difference, so I am thinking of stopping it. All in all, I will stay with the Align and Citrucel forever. Love & hope to all the IBS-Der's out there. Wearyone


----------

